# Pablo Iglesias: "Me gusta hacerle cunnilingus a Irene, aunque tras ser padre se folla menos. Me echo cremas antiarrugas y bailo Reggaeton"



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Nov 2019)

MARÍA PALMERO
PERFILEMAILTWITTER



PUBLICADO 06.11.2019 - 13:50ACTUALIZADOhace 3 horas
Tras las "mamadas" que soltó en pleno 'prime time' en el debate de cara a las próximas *elecciones generales*, Pablo Iglesias ha vuelto a *hablar de sexo oral*, pero esta vez de verdad, esto es, *consciente* de lo que decía.

El *líder de Unidas Podemos* acudió al programa de La Ser _Buenismo Bien_, donde reveló muchos asuntos de su intimidad. Te lo contamos.
*Pablo Iglesias revela cómo se cuida y habla de sexo oral*
*La pareja de Irene Montero confesó que se cuida mucho: "Me pongo crema siempre, antiarrugas por los ojos. Y también body milk por el cuerpo después de la ducha", dijo, ante la sorpresa de los presentadores del programa.
También aseguró que nunca hace la 'chichicobra', un término acuñado por Henar Álvarez, una de las colaboradoras del programa, que se refiere a cuando los hombres bajan a la vagina para hacer sexo oral pero luego cambian de opinión y vuelven a subir. Vamos, 'hacerle una cobra' al 'chichi'. "No, no, yo siempre que bajo lo hago, claro", reveló Iglesias, rotundo, dando a entender que Irene no puede quejarse en ese sentido.*
*Por qué Irene Montero se quedó embarazada tan seguido*
Además de* bailar reguetón*, como vemos en el siguiente vídeo, Iglesias también confesó como está llevando la paternidad. El de Podemos y Montero tienen tres niños: Aitana, nacida en agosto, y los mellizos *Leo y Manuel*, que llegaron el 3 de julio del año pasado de forma prematura.
El *corto espacio entre los dos embarazos de Montero* fue sorpresivo para todos, y Pablo Iglesias aclaró por qué se dieron tanta prisa en seguir ampliando la familia: *fue de penalti*, para entendernos.


> *Nos habían dicho que con la lactancia y que después de haber parido las mujeres tardaban mucho en quedarse embarazadas... pero no. Además, después de tener hijos se folla menos*



"*No imaginamos que ocurriera tan pronto*. Nos habían dicho que con la lactancia... que después de haber parido las mujeres tardaban mucho en quedarse embarazadas... Y de repente, uau", dijo, detallando que está contento de criar a los tres a la vez.
Asimismo, añadió que "*después de tener hijos se folla menos*", dejando claro que su frecuencia sexual había disminuido desde que es padre.
Sobre su paternidad, Iglesias dijo que *le ha "rejuvenecido*": "Yo pensaba que después de los 40 años lllegaba la decadencia física, la próstata, que tu mundo se acababa... pero cuando tienes hijos dices 'tengo que vivir para conocerles cuando sean mayores'. Es como volver a empezar; empieza el reloj de nuevo y te rejuvenece".


¿Qué opinas de todo esto? ¿Te cae bien Pablo Iglesias?


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Nov 2019)

Desde que tiene chalet la visillera lo ha puesto en cuarentena, lo de los hijos es secundario.


----------



## Errejoner (6 Nov 2019)

Entre las mamadas y los cunnilingus está desatado últimamente


----------



## Vamosya (6 Nov 2019)

Se ve que domina la psicología femenina. Por suerte para él, logró estatus cuando frisaba los cuarenta.

Ahora es todo un padre de familia numerosa - eso que difícilmente pueden permitirse el resto de nativos-.


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Nov 2019)

El chepudo hablando de sexo oral, nada nuevo en el horizonte, circulen, circulen.


----------



## Sr. deperro (6 Nov 2019)

Personalmente me cae bien pero ahora está haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2019)




----------



## valladolid (6 Nov 2019)

Se esta aburguesando, ya veras cuando tenga que enchufar en un par de décadas a las criaturas zapatero's orco style.
Entonces hasta justificara las puertas giratorias y consejos de administración y mariscadas.
Este no vuelve a Vallecas ni aunque la Irena le monte una viogen.
Después de probar caviar e ibéricos, comer chopped y panga de nuevo, ni mola.

Enviado desde la Meseta


----------



## Sr. Pérez (6 Nov 2019)

Sr. deperro dijo:


> Personalmente me cae bien pero ahora está haciendo el ridículo.



Y de qué manera...

El sedicente enfant terrible de la política patria, nuestro Lenin de andar por casa, soltándo topicazos de tañero de clase media (alta) como si fueran verdades profundas de la vida para ver si rasca algún voto de la gente en la que más explícitamente se ha meado en la cara.


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Nov 2019)

Los marqueses historicamente han sido gentes depravadas y muy salidas. 

El marqués de Galapagar no es excepción visto lo visto.


----------



## n_flamel (6 Nov 2019)

Qué patética la izquierda sin idea de lo que es la intimidad y convirtiendo la política en prensa rosa.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 Nov 2019)

Irene le frota lefa de camello en la chepa, para retrasar el crecimiento de vello.


----------



## V. Crawley (6 Nov 2019)

Mira. Qué PUTO ASCO.

Chepas, tápate y deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Nov 2019)

Y a quien coño le importa, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Bestiaju (6 Nov 2019)

Supongo que esto le hará ganar votos entre las jovencitas y jovencitos más subnormales.... bien, bien, todo lo que le quite votos al PSOE cojonudo....

Si el chapero monclovita vuelve a cagarla y Potemos sube... el PSOE se hunde otra vez en una crisis de liderazgo y eso es cojonudo para España y nefasto para sus aliados separatas.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (6 Nov 2019)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> MARÍA PALMERO
> PERFILEMAILTWITTER
> 
> 
> ...



venga ya, no puede hsber caido tan bajo ¿hay link?


----------



## Pirro (6 Nov 2019)

Airear las intimidades sexuales ni es de izquierdas, ni es progresista ni es decente. Es una cochinada de mal gusto.

Para esto ha quedo la izquierda. Detritus ideológico que a falta de sustancia, busca la reacción en lo escatológico.


----------



## Funci-vago (6 Nov 2019)

No se a que tía le puede poner imaginarse al cheposo comiéndole la higa


----------



## das kind (6 Nov 2019)

No me jodan. Esto es una broma, ¿no?


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Nov 2019)

Pero qué asco, joder. Esas cosas se guardan en la intimidad. Ya no saben cómo vender su moto toda esta panda de mediocres de políticos que nos atenazan.


----------



## Despotricador (6 Nov 2019)

Y se la chupan a los herederos de Homeini.


----------



## hijoPutin (6 Nov 2019)

Nos tiene escandalizados, a mi y a las cuatro viejas que se visten como doña Rogelia


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Nov 2019)

Bill Boss dijo:


> venga ya, no puede hsber caido tan bajo ¿hay link?



Pablo Iglesias habla de sexo oral (otra vez) y confiesa que ahora hace menos el amor


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Nov 2019)

das kind dijo:


> No me jodan. Esto es una broma, ¿no?



Pablo Iglesias habla de sexo oral (otra vez) y confiesa que ahora hace menos el amor


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Nov 2019)




----------



## Le Truhan (6 Nov 2019)

Por lo menos ha tenido tres hijos, otros politicos de Europa no tienen.


----------



## Luisa Rey (6 Nov 2019)

Bestia_Parda dijo:


> Supongo que* esto le hará ganar votos entre las jovencitas y jovencitos más subnormales....* bien, bien, todo lo que le quite votos al PSOE cojonudo....
> 
> Si el chapero monclovita vuelve a cagarla y Potemos sube... el PSOE se hunde otra vez en una crisis de liderazgo y eso es cojonudo para España y nefasto para sus aliados separatas.



Si, subnormales que también creen que la lactancia es un método anticonceptivo... luego tienen cara de decir que el aborto es un derecho de las mujeres planteándote un caso de una niña de 12 violada por el abuelo, cuando la realidad es que la gran mayoría de mujeres abortan porque no tienen ni idea de sexualidad ni de métodos anticonceptivos reales y matan a una criatura inocente para quitarse el problema de encima cuando todo es culpa de su ignorancia e irresponsabilidad injustificable.

Es que este chepudo fue profesorrrr y no sabe ni eso. Mañana sale con que tienen un cuarto hijo porque les dijeron -ojo, les dijeron- que brincar 3 veces hacia atrás hace más difícil un embarazo.

Él y la Montera son analfabetos funcionales. No saben ni como evitar un embarazo.


----------



## Luisa Rey (6 Nov 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Airear las intimidades sexuales ni es de izquierdas, ni es progresista ni es decente. Es una cochinada de mal gusto.
> 
> Para esto ha quedo la izquierda. Detritus ideológico que a falta de sustancia, busca la reacción en lo escatológico.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## bsnas (6 Nov 2019)

Lo dice todo emocionado como si el de Irene fuera el primer coño que hubiera comido en su vida.


----------



## vinavil (6 Nov 2019)

Cuevatófilos Doritófagos dijo:


> No se a que tía le puede poner imaginarse al cheposo comiéndole la higa




Y además desnudo y con el pelo suelto.


----------



## Bestiaju (6 Nov 2019)

Luisa Rey dijo:


> Si, subnormales que también creen que la lactancia es un método anticonceptivo... luego tienen cara de decir que el aborto es un derecho de las mujeres planteándote un caso de una niña de 12 violada por el abuelo, cuando la realidad es que la gran mayoría de mujeres abortan porque no tienen ni idea de sexualidad ni de métodos anticonceptivos reales y matan a una criatura inocente para quitarse el problema de encima cuando todo es culpa de su ignorancia e irresponsabilidad injustificable.
> 
> Es que este chepudo fue profesorrrr y no sabe ni eso. Mañana sale con que tienen un cuarto hijo porque les dijeron -ojo, les dijeron- que brincar 3 veces hacia atrás hace más difícil un embarazo.
> 
> Él y la Montera son analfabetos funcionales. No saben ni como evitar un embarazo.



¿Te conozco chata? Me gusta tu estilo.... 

Solo que lo complicas demasiado. Es más simple. Este ha ido a hacerse el modernillo y "enrollao" a un programa de modernillos y "enrollaos" que supongo le habrán dicho tiene buena audiencia, punto....

No hace falta ningún tipo de educación, con que le hubiesen preguntado a su madre o a su abuela se lo habrían dicho. Las mujeres se han quedado preñadas dando la teta desde siempre. Peeeeeero es lo que tiene la "modernidad".


----------



## Luisa Rey (6 Nov 2019)

vinavil dijo:


> Y además desnudo y con el pelo suelto.



me partoooooooo, ya quisiera el chepas tener ese liso hidratado. Su coleta parece más bien un nido de ratas. Igual y la montera se entretiene viendo el circo de pulgas mientras él esta en la labor.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 Nov 2019)

Si diría la verdad sería "yo jamás toque ni un pelo a esa mujer".

Los hijos serán de Dios sabe quien y lo digo muy en serio.


----------



## Tito Clint (6 Nov 2019)

Dime de que presumes ...


----------



## Emigro Botín (6 Nov 2019)

valladolid dijo:


> Se esta aburguesando, ya veras cuando tenga que enchufar en un par de décadas a las criaturas zapatero's orco style.
> Entonces hasta justificara las puertas giratorias y consejos de administración y mariscadas.
> Este no vuelve a Vallecas ni aunque la Irena le monte una viogen.
> Después de probar caviar e ibéricos, comer chopped y panga de nuevo, ni mola.
> ...



Este no tiene solución posible, los hijos o le salen parecidos a él, pero más radicales por eso de ir más allá de su padre, tipo anarquistas peligrosos filo terroristas.
O le salen de Vox porque estaran hasta los cojones de oír las idioteces y contradicciones de su padre durante años.


----------



## Gubelkian (6 Nov 2019)

Dos embarazos de penalti.

Un crack.

Aparte de eso me parece de dudoso gusto andar soltando intimidades de ese tipo por ahí. No es propio de caballeros ni de damas, que se diga.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Nov 2019)

Na, que el coletas es un tio supermodermo, como corresponde a un buen progresista. Lo que me extraña es que no haya tenido aun ninguna experiencia homosexual. Despues este marxista de alto standing presume de "antisistema". No hay nada mas antisistema que oponerse a todos los vicios decadentes y degradados que nos impone el capitalismo y la cosmopolita sociedad de consumo actual.


----------



## todoayen (6 Nov 2019)

Si tiene que contar por la radio lo que hace en su alcoba.....

es como eso de cuando eres rey no tienes que decirlo


----------



## Gurney (6 Nov 2019)

Esto es como el capítulo de los Simpsons en el que Homer da clase en un centro de educación para adultos sobre los matrimonios que van bien, y para mantener el interés de la clase cuenta detalles íntimos de Marge.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Nov 2019)

Qué tío mas subnormal.... 
y quiere dirigir una nación


----------



## Tito Clint (6 Nov 2019)

Un hombre normal y de verdad no va diciendo esas cosas.

Como folle igual que baila reggaeton este no acierta ni al potorro de una elefanta.


----------



## golden graham (6 Nov 2019)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Qué tío mas subnormal....
> y quiere dirigir una nación



Pero tu ahora con quien vas? Milhouse?


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Nov 2019)

Buen momento para preguntarle si la Sr Marquesa lo tiene abajo al modo feminista o rasurado...


----------



## LIRDISM (6 Nov 2019)

Tarúguez dijo:


> El chepudo hablando de sexo oral, nada nuevo en el horizonte, circulen, circulen.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 181861









No es coña, es a lo que se dedicó durante todo el debate a 5.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Nov 2019)

golden graham dijo:


> Pero tu ahora con quien vas? Milhouse?



Con los mismos que ido desde siempre: con el 15M


----------



## Petruska (6 Nov 2019)

A Pablo Iglesias nadie le ha dicho que hablar de cosas tan íntimas en público como es el sexo con su parienta y lo que le hace o se deja hacer, así como utilizar vocablos barriobajeros como el verbo follar es de *PESIMÍSSIMO GUSTO Y PROVOCA MUCHÍSSIMO ASSCOO*??

Sabemos que vivimos en una época donde LA ORDINARIEZ, EL CHABACANISMO Y LA GROSERÍA reinan, pero por suerte aún quedamos personas elegantes en este país de groseros y anormales chabacanos como es la rata esta soez.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Nov 2019)

Que un coletario chepudo con la piñata desfigurada folle más que yo es altamente derroyente para mi persona. Taluec.


----------



## Manteka (6 Nov 2019)

Queremos un presidente metrosexual, que use cremitas antiarrugas, body milk y se depile el pecho con cera.


----------



## AEM (6 Nov 2019)

que chabacanos estos podemitas. Da vergüenza ajena


----------



## hortera (6 Nov 2019)

AEM dijo:


> que chabacanos estos podemitas. Da vergüenza ajena



se nota tanto que es hacerles las pelotas a las hembras para que les voten que da hasta pena. Pena por lo chabacano y por lo electoralista


----------



## todoayen (6 Nov 2019)

Es sospechoso que esten cada dos por tres machacando con que pit es un alfa y folla mucho. Y viene de atras ya.
Igual es solo que buscan salir tambien en la prensa rosa como medio de difusion.
O igual es otra cosa.


----------



## CUATERBAC (6 Nov 2019)

Esto es lo que ocurre cuando la puta izmierda anda desnortada como pollo sin cabeza. Cuando no tienen absolutamente nada que ofrecer.

Que va a preferir España? Un partido que te ofrece extirmar el cancer de las taifas, expulsar los invasores criminales moronegros, entrullar a los golpistas y bajarte a la mitad los impuestos...

O a un rojo multimillonario farsante hijo de puta que basa sus ultimos dias de campaña electoral en hablar de mamadas y de hacer que nos imaginemos la REPUGNANTE imagen de un guarro koletoso grasiento con los PIÑOS TORCIDOS , AMARILLENTOS Y PODRIDOS lamiendole el papo a una orejona guarra enemiga del jabon?

No se quien le va a pegar mas enfermedades a quien, si ella a el con su papo sifilitico o el a ella con esa boca putrefacta que tiene

Que asco, que pena, que rabia, que BASURA como esa tenga ahora mismo uno de los grupos mas poderosos del poder legislativo de mi pais, el que un dia fue el imperio mas grande de la historia

Incluso la gente roja que sean personas normales, tienen que espabilar y hacer lo que sea por echar a toda esta puta escoria del poder.


----------



## CUATERBAC (6 Nov 2019)

todoayen dijo:


> Es sospechoso que esten cada dos por tres machacando con que pit es un alfa y folla mucho. Y viene de atras ya.
> Igual es solo que buscan salir tambien en la prensa rosa como medio de difusion.
> O igual es otra cosa.



Es un burdo intento de crear polemica para que la chavaleria a la que se la suda la politica hable de el, a ver si asi rasca algun voto. Saben que tenemos una sociedad totalmente infantilizada, que ve seriecitas de mierda de vecinitos de jose luis moreno que todo son chistes de maricones y de cagar. 

Es por lo mismo que fingen errores, como el de la mamada o el de ZP de "reunion para follar". Como no tienen nada que ofrecer, hacen el imbecil, a ver si ais en la tele dicen "joooo tio que fuerte... ha dicho follar"

No hay nada mas jodidamente patetico. España no se merece esta burla


----------



## Sapere_Aude (6 Nov 2019)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Si diría la verdad sería "yo jamás toque ni un pelo a esa mujer".
> 
> Los hijos serán de Dios sabe quien y lo digo muy en serio.



Yo también lo pienso.


----------



## V. Crawley (6 Nov 2019)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Yo también lo pienso.



¿Por qué?


----------



## Hogos Berde (6 Nov 2019)




----------



## rejon (6 Nov 2019)

Entre azotar hasta sangrar, las mamadas y ahora el perreo, al Marqués de la Enchepada no le da tiempo ya para hacer propuestas a sus minuscapacitados votantes.


----------



## kikoseis (6 Nov 2019)

A mí también me gustaría bajarle al pilón a Irene.


----------



## rejon (6 Nov 2019)

Va mejorando su historial..... Lo siguiente será dedicar un frotis con moqueta. No le debe ir buen en el marquesado para tener que frotarse fuera de casa


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Nov 2019)

Ha perdido el voto virul, nadie quiere de predidente s un perrillo Yorsike lamechochos


----------



## Sapere_Aude (6 Nov 2019)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



Mi sentido arácnido.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## V. Crawley (6 Nov 2019)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Mi sentido arácnido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Ya podías estirarte un poco, hombre. Queremos de saber.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Nov 2019)

Pablo Iglesias va a votar a Vox el Domingo por la mañana y luego se va a descojonar de todos los gilipollas progremitas, tumbado en el jardin de la mansion Wayne que le ha costeado la Psoe.


----------



## Don Potettes (6 Nov 2019)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Por lo menos ha tenido tres hijos, otros politicos de Europa no tienen.



¿Como puedes ser tan machista y heteropatriarcal y osas ponerte a asumir géneros?
-People are dying. How dare you?


La rata chepuda y la marquesa no han tenido hijos. Los rojos tienen CRIATURAS.













Irene Montero y Pablo Iglesias anuncian embarazo: "Llegan dos criaturas"

Hablan los vecinos de Pablo Iglesias en Galapagar: "Tienen hasta criados, los hemos visto entrar y salir"- Libre Mercado


Irene Montero celebrando que las argentinas puedan matar a sus "criaturas"


----------



## Turgot (6 Nov 2019)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Los marqueses historicamente han sido gentes depravadas y muy salidas.
> 
> El marqués de Galapagar no es excepción visto lo visto.



Comerle el coño a su mujer, que escándalo


----------



## rejon (6 Nov 2019)

Turgot dijo:


> Comerle el coño a su mujer, que escándalo


----------



## kaikus (6 Nov 2019)

El marques es todo un caballero,lo tiene todo,*unicamente quiere ser ministro y retirarse dentro de cuatro años...*

*HAY QUE JOROBARSE!!!...CASPITA!!!...*


----------



## Don Potettes (6 Nov 2019)

Errejoner dijo:


> Entre las mamadas y los cunnilingus está desatado últimamente



Estas payasadas son verdaderamente patéticas. Y no solo la rata chepuda, la marquesa también se ha cubierto de gloria diciendo que apoya la quema de contenedores para promover el feminismo y que la homosexualidad es una cosa voluble, que un día te sientes más lesbiana que otro...




A lo tonto, a lo tonto, tu querido becaerrejon puede ganar miles de votos gratis porque esta estrategia absurda e infantiloide de las Potemas les resta más votos que otra cosa...


----------



## cruel e inhumano (6 Nov 2019)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



Hay quien sostiene que Chepillas era una mujer que se sentía hombre, o una lesbiana que se puso pene, vamos eso, una mujer operada para ser hombre. Por tanto, según esa teoría, no podría tener hijos biológicos. Eso explicaría que en su afán desmedido por aparentar ser muy alfa y muy hombre, no controlara muy bien lo que es la masculinidad, la elegancia y la caballerosidad, llevándole a tener comportamientos extraños como el de contar en público cómo practica el sexo oral a su esposa, confundiendo alfismo con barriojerismo y con fanfarroneo sexual.

Me parece muy tirada por los pelos esta teoría, pero viendo algunas fotos da que pensar.


----------



## Don Potettes (6 Nov 2019)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Hay quien sostiene que Chepillas era una mujer que se sentía hombre, o una lesbiana que se puso pene, vamos eso, una mujer operada para ser hombre. Por tanto, según esa teoría, no podría tener hijos biológicos. Eso explicaría que en su afán desmedido por aparentar ser muy alfa y muy hombre, no controlara muy bien lo que es la masculinidad, la elegancia y la caballerosidad, llevándole a tener comportamientos extraños como el de contar en público cómo practica el sexo oral a su esposa, confundiendo alfismo con barriojerismo y con fanfarroneo sexual.
> 
> Me parece muy tirada por los pelos esta teoría, pero viendo algunas fotos da que pensar.









Pablo Iglesias parece una actriz catanazi con (micro)pene.


----------



## CASA (6 Nov 2019)

Es machismo Hard Core hablar de lo que hace con su mujer en la cama.

Debería presentar alguna autorización de Ireno, demostrando que tiene su permiso para contar como le come el chirri. Y lo digo en serio.

Si eso lo hace otro político los comentarios serían sangrantes. 

A mí me parece que este ya va, de perdidos al río, sabe que va cuesta abajo y va a trollear todo lo que pueda.


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Nov 2019)

Si un comunista da detalles de cómo se folla a una mujer no hay problema.
Si Abascal contase con pelos y señales con cuántas mujeres se ha acostado y las guarradas que hace con su actual mujer las redes sociales estarían en llamas.


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Nov 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Si un comunista da detalles de cómo se folla a una mujer no hay problema.
> Si Abascal contase con pelos y señales con cuántas mujeres se ha acostado y las guarradas que hace con su actual mujer las redes sociales estarían en llamas.



Abascal es demasiado señor para hacer una ordinariez así.


----------



## Don Potettes (7 Nov 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Si un comunista da detalles de cómo se folla a una mujer no hay problema.
> Si Abascal contase con pelos y señales con cuántas mujeres se ha acostado y las guarradas que hace con su actual mujer las redes sociales estarían en llamas.



Eso es lo que pone de mala o**** con los p*** rojos.
La impunidad que tienen para hacer lo que les dé la gana que nadie les va a pedir responsabilidades o dimisiones...

Eso sí, publica un poema satírico sobre la marquesa y te cae la del pulpo. Y los rojos que están todo el p*** día con la ley mordaza en la boca, aplaudiendo y saliendoles la soja por las orejas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Nov 2019)

¿Qué letrina será más hedionda?¿El chocho de la marquesa o la boca del marqués?


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Nov 2019)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué patética la izquierda sin idea de lo que es la intimidad y convirtiendo la política en prensa rosa.



El lumpen comportándose como tal.


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (7 Nov 2019)

Está pescando votos en su caladero de subnormales, piji progres y muy jóvenes. Si tuviese que hablar de economía sus votantes se quedarían con cara de "Pero ehto que eh" no hay más que leer sus disparatadas medidas económicas inviables a sabiendas de los líderes pero no de sus votantes.


----------



## silenus (7 Nov 2019)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> *Por qué Irene Montero se quedó embarazada tan seguido*
> Además de* bailar reguetón*, como vemos en el siguiente vídeo, Iglesias también confesó como está llevando la paternidad. El de Podemos y Montero tienen tres niños: Aitana, nacida en agosto, y los mellizos *Leo y Manuel*, que llegaron el 3 de julio del año pasado de forma prematura.
> El *corto espacio entre los dos embarazos de Montero* fue sorpresivo para todos, y Pablo Iglesias aclaró por qué se dieron tanta prisa en seguir ampliando la familia: *fue de penalti*, para entendernos.



O sea que la cría fue un embarazo no buscado, pero de abortar nada, eso para el lumpen. Vaya, balla, ni los del Opus.


----------



## Ludovicus (7 Nov 2019)

Le siguen haciendo tilín,
por lo visto, Irene a Pablo,
y por el culto vocablo,
que sabe Pablo latín.


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Nov 2019)

silenus dijo:


> O sea que la cría fue un embarazo no buscado, pero de abortar nada, eso para el lumpen. Vaya, balla, ni los del Opus.



Y los mellizos nacieron súper prematuros, y contrariamente a la ideología abortera de los padres, los consideraron personas y no fetos que tirar a la basura.
Estos hipócritas siempre quieren para los demás lo que no quieren para ellos.


----------



## allan smithee (7 Nov 2019)

Imaginarse al coletas amorrao al pilón de la Montero.


----------



## hueVOXpelu2 (7 Nov 2019)

Ludovicus dijo:


> La intimidad es fascista,
> por eso a Pablo le exijo
> que le meta a Irene el pijo
> de toda a España a la vista.



Cuidado, ese comentario puede costarte 70.000€


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2019)

Si ya de por si me parecía un sujeto deleznable, ahora que sé que baila reggeton ya me completa el cuadro


----------



## Don Potettes (7 Nov 2019)

Ya que le van tanto los ritmos electrolatinos, a ver si en la siguiente entrevista chorra le ponen esta canción y se anima a bailotearla:


----------



## Alvaro_c (7 Nov 2019)

Este es el nivel intelectual y moral de la izquierda que pretende darnos lecciones a los demás.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (7 Nov 2019)

Yo lo que no entiendo es la necesidad de estas chorradas. Es un tipo inteligente, con mucha capacidad política, con una elocuencia extraordinaria, Podemos sin él NO ES NADA ¿qué necesidad hay de estas gilipolleces? Es que es increíble. ¿Es por presumir de moderno y de desinhibido o de qué? Es muy extraño.


----------



## Puertas (7 Nov 2019)

Estos en poco tiempo acaban en una revista porno, que el chalé no se paga solo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Nov 2019)

Dice que pensaban que durante la lactancia no podía preñar...menudo nivel. Supongo que entonces Irene tampoco hará mayonesa durante "esos días"


----------



## Tito Clint (7 Nov 2019)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Hay quien sostiene que Chepillas era una mujer que se sentía hombre, o una lesbiana que se puso pene, vamos eso, una mujer operada para ser hombre. Por tanto, según esa teoría, no podría tener hijos biológicos. Eso explicaría que en su afán desmedido por aparentar ser muy alfa y muy hombre, no controlara muy bien lo que es la masculinidad, la elegancia y la caballerosidad, llevándole a tener comportamientos extraños como el de contar en público cómo practica el sexo oral a su esposa, confundiendo alfismo con barriojerismo y con fanfarroneo sexual.
> 
> Me parece muy tirada por los pelos esta teoría, pero viendo algunas fotos da que pensar.



Os acordáis de Miki de gran hermano? pues su comportamiento es muy parecido, exagerado.


----------



## Factor (7 Nov 2019)

Parto de la base de que a nadie le debería importar lo que otra persona haga en su intimidad, aunque está claro que no es así. Cuando en un programa de radio o TV hablan de cosas íntimas, es porque hay carencia de ideas y se busca el morbo para captar audiencia, sobre todo si tienen a un personaje relevante que les aporta sus experiencias. Hay quien dice que Pablo Iglesias es muy inteligente y es posible que lo sea, pero es a la vez también un estúpido. Según la teoría de la estupidez de Carlo M. Cipolla (véase su libro _"Allegro ma non troppo"_ y sus leyes fundamentales de la estupidez humana), los estúpidos están mezclados entre gente de cualquier nivel académico. En este caso, Iglesias deja claro además que no es un caballero, debido a la temática concreta, porque un caballero jamás revelaría sus intimidades con una dama. Es un hecho que este tipo de leyes no escritas se ven en la actualidad como algo anticuado y sin importancia, pero creo que constituyen una base firme de valores humanos que nunca debieron ser vulnerados ni banalizados.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (7 Nov 2019)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> MARÍA PALMERO
> PERFILEMAILTWITTER
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no parece rejuvenecido... así se ponga todo el *body milk* del Carrefour.


----------



## APG (7 Nov 2019)

Vlad, siendo esto un hilo tuyo no defraudes. Crees que Irenita le come el ojete al chepudo?


----------



## Rompehuevos (7 Nov 2019)

solo imaginarmelo me dan arcadas


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (7 Nov 2019)

bsnas dijo:


> Lo dice todo emocionado como si el de Irene fuera el primer coño que hubiera comido en su vida.



En la vida real lo sería, y nunca hubiera accedido al de la portavoza, pero con el chiringo que se ha montado seguro que ha coyundado con bastantes pizpis piojosas.

Me están dando arcadas de imaginarme esa piñata sarrosa acercarse a un mejillón de dudosa higiene.


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Nov 2019)

Factor dijo:


> Parto de la base de que a nadie le debería importar lo que otra persona haga en su intimidad, aunque está claro que no es así. Cuando en un programa de radio o TV hablan de cosas íntimas, es porque hay carencia de ideas y se busca el morbo para captar audiencia, sobre todo si tienen a un personaje relevante que les aporta sus experiencias. Hay quien dice que Pablo Iglesias es muy inteligente y es posible que lo sea, pero es a la vez también un estúpido. Según la teoría de la estupidez de Marco M. Cipolla (véase su libro _"Allegro ma non troppo"_ y sus leyes fundamentales de la estupidez humana), los estúpidos están mezclados entre gente de cualquier nivel académico. En este caso, Iglesias deja claro además que no es un caballero, debido a la temática concreta, porque un caballero jamás revelaría sus intimidades con una dama. Es un hecho que este tipo de leyes no escritas se ven en la actualidad como algo anticuado y sin importancia, pero creo que constituyen una base firme de valores humanos que nunca debieron ser vulnerados ni banalizados.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Puedes comentar algo desde un anonimato. Yo, por ejemplo aquí, que no soy yo, que es Antonio Estrada el que habla, puede comentar una intimidad. Pero un fulano con su nombre, conociendo toda España a él y a su novia no debería hacerlo, o yo lo creo así.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (7 Nov 2019)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Un hombre normal y de verdad no va diciendo esas cosas.
> 
> Como folle igual que baila reggaeton este no acierta ni al potorro de una elefanta.














Joder, tienen las mismas proporciones hombros/cabeza


----------



## Sapere_Aude (7 Nov 2019)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Ya podías estirarte un poco, hombre. Queremos de saber.



Básicamente porque pienso que en las relaciones entre ese tipo de mentalidades psicopáticas/narcisistas practicamente todo es apariencia y falsedad. Ella hará vida sexual por su cuenta y él lo mismo. No me extrañaría que él fuera maricón, sinceramente. Igual que el Doctor Pdr.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (7 Nov 2019)

Pero que puto asco de chepas, cada día es más repulsivo.


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Nov 2019)

Luisa Rey dijo:


> Si, subnormales que también creen que la lactancia es un método anticonceptivo... luego tienen cara de decir que el aborto es un derecho de las mujeres planteándote un caso de una niña de 12 violada por el abuelo, cuando la realidad es que la gran mayoría de mujeres abortan porque no tienen ni idea de sexualidad ni de métodos anticonceptivos reales y matan a una criatura inocente para quitarse el problema de encima cuando todo es culpa de su ignorancia e irresponsabilidad injustificable.
> 
> Es que este chepudo fue profesorrrr y no sabe ni eso. Mañana sale con que tienen un cuarto hijo porque les dijeron -ojo, les dijeron- que brincar 3 veces hacia atrás hace más difícil un embarazo.
> 
> Él y la Montera son analfabetos funcionales. No saben ni como evitar un embarazo.



Más de una y dos ginecólogas te darían la razón en silencio. Es algo que te cuentan en petit comité pero nunca lo afirmarán en público. 


Por otro lado...

Me imagino el transcurrir de la historia, sus frases puestas al lado de las de Churchill, Socrates y Twain.

Enmarcadas, sobre fondo negro y con su encorvada foto de perfil al lado.


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Nov 2019)

Se me olvidaba...

Han perdido la ocasión de preguntarle si también bajaba al pilón de la Tania.


----------



## kaikus (7 Nov 2019)

El coleta morada,esta envejeciendo mal,se esta convirtiendo en un Eustaquio de Isla Tortuga,de *Mountain Men...*


----------



## rejon (7 Nov 2019)

Para que lo conozcais mejor a este iluminatis:


----------



## Sapere_Aude (7 Nov 2019)

Ni un melafo a la periodista. Lamentable.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Nov 2019)

Puertas dijo:


> Estos en poco tiempo acaban en una revista porno, que el chalé no se paga solo.



O peor: en un reality


----------



## Don Potettes (30 Dic 2019)

Pues que vaya con cuidado que como algún día caiga el régimen de Hambrezuela tendrá que hacer esas proezas sexuales de las que tanto alardea en un vis a vis de una pestilente cárcel caraqueña.


----------



## fredesvindo (30 Dic 2019)

*Este hombre es un cerdo, esta dejando a la altura del betún a su amada con el cunnilingus a Irene, eso es machismo o ahora si lo dice uno del PP es machismo, pero como es él no pasa nada.

Se puede ir a mamarla y que deje de decir idioteces.*


----------



## Abubilla73 (30 Dic 2019)

El vice, además de narcisista, exhibicionista


----------



## circus maximus (30 Dic 2019)

Y para cuando una entrevista con el doctor Sánchez contándonos como se lo monta con su begoño? 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jul 2022)

impresionante


----------



## Paisdemierda (23 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Joder, vaya dos betazos asquerosos los presentadores, la escoria pelirroja es inaguantable.


----------



## lacuentaatras (23 Jul 2022)

es un señor....

Imagino "la imagen mental" de sus hijos cuando lean estas declaraciones...


----------



## todoayen (23 Jul 2022)

Fua, supertransgresor oye. Que será lo próximo? Desnudos en las películas?
No sé si estamos preparados.






Que alguien le diga al abuelo que ya no estamos en los setenta.


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Jul 2022)

Por cada coquina que se ha comido le ha costado darle u buen cargo.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Dicen que frotar un décimo de lotería en una chepa da suerte. En Podemos son las bragas.


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Jul 2022)

Se come los chochos si lavar y con larvas.

Palabras parecidas para un paladar exquisito.


----------



## Paisaje (23 Jul 2022)

'tengo que vivir para conocerles cuando sean mayores' 

menudo mamarracho, a los hijos se les va conociendo día a día, desde que nacen (o que componga mejor sus frases)


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Redwill (23 Jul 2022)

Valla asco y verguenza ajena que dan.

Mensaje para las ofendidas por la chichi-cobra, si te la hacen, es que te huele mal el coño.


----------



## Madafaca (23 Jul 2022)

Tiene que ser fake.
No se puede ser más cretino.


----------



## Warburg (23 Jul 2022)

Los cunnilingus son de betas. No me extraña que lo haga.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Jul 2022)

Y este reflote¿?


----------



## JessRex (26 Jul 2022)

*PARA FOLLARSE A IRENE MONTERO HAY QUE TENER ESTOMAGO EH...PERO ESTO NO VA EN DE IZQUIERDAS O DERECHAS SINO EN TENER DIGNIDAD Y AUTOESTIMA. CONOZCO A MUCHOS FEOS GORDOS DE VOX PUDIENTES QUE SE VAN AL PUTICLUB A FOLLAR "MAMASITAS" INDIGENOMESTIZAS DE ESTAS QUE DAN ASCO Y SE LO QUEDAN BIEN CALLADITO... Y LUEGO EL SABADO POR LA MAÑANA A LOS TOROS Y EL DOMINGO A MISA Y PARA FINALIZAR LLEGANDO A CASA CON UN RAMO DE FLORES CON SU ESPOSA E HIJOS .....*


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Jul 2022)

El dia que se vio obligado a recurrir a hacer el imbecil asi, ya tenia claro que su carrera estaba muerta


----------



## reconvertido (26 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> MARÍA PALMERO
> PERFILEMAILTWITTER
> 
> 
> ...



Es imbécil profundo, rastreo, ramplón y zafio.

Como la anormal de la polítiquilla esa de habalr de chichicobras.

TODO lo qeu tocan las mujeras lo joden y lo estropean, y lo conviertene n un sálvame (y ahora un sálvame de putas y guarras que sólo saben hablar de chichis).
¿De verdad los problemas del país son las chichicobras a sus putos coños de mierda?
¿Están locas estas taradas? (Pregunta retórica).
Anormales.


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Jul 2022)

Luisa Rey dijo:


> Si, subnormales que también creen que la lactancia es un método anticonceptivo... luego tienen cara de decir que el aborto es un derecho de las mujeres *planteándote un caso de una niña de 12 violada por el abuelo, cuando la realidad es que la gran mayoría de mujeres abortan porque no tienen ni idea de sexualidad ni de métodos anticonceptivos reales y matan a una criatura inocente para quitarse el problema de encima cuando todo es culpa de su ignorancia e irresponsabilidad injustificable.*
> 
> Es que este chepudo fue profesorrrr y no sabe ni eso. Mañana sale con que tienen un cuarto hijo porque les dijeron -ojo, les dijeron- que brincar 3 veces hacia atrás hace más difícil un embarazo.
> 
> Él y la Montera son analfabetos funcionales. No saben ni como evitar un embarazo.


----------



## XRL (26 Jul 2022)

al final ha dejado la política y se divorció de esta no?

vaya cosas hace la gente


----------



## Seagrams (26 Jul 2022)

Qué asco que te coman el parrús con esa dentadura infecta. Irene debe de tener el coño rayado como una sandía


----------



## Seagrams (26 Jul 2022)

Luisa Rey dijo:


> Si, subnormales que también creen que la lactancia es un método anticonceptivo...




¿En serio creen eso? Ufff... signo inequívoco de los problemas de infertilidad de la rata. No en vano los mongolitos fueron in vitro


----------



## Fiallo (26 Jul 2022)

Ahora lo hace con la rusa de afinogrenova.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (26 Jul 2022)

Acabo de vomitar el desayuno.
Que asciooiiiii.


----------

